# dumb lady



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

this is why you never stick your head between a horses back legs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAZocFmrB9U&mode=related&search=


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh that's just yuk! . . . . . .but funny! lol!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL!! I hope she learned her lesson, haha!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

thats hilarious :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: perfect timing on the horses behalf too


----------



## Nevermore (Nov 6, 2007)

It says the video has been removed due to "terms of use violations".


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

well that sucks. well, it was a lady crawling underneath a horse and when she sticks her head out from in between it's hind legs it poops on her, lol.


----------

